

Bloglines is back from the dead - michael_dorfman
http://www.bloglines.com/

======
jaden
Is this a new fad? Xmarks and now Bloglines say they're shutting down, then
get bought out after the outcry. The downside is people bail on the
announcement and see no reason to return.

